# (ID) Choc LR STUD available



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

Chocolate Labrador Willey’s Drake Seeker Supreme MH “Drake” available for stud. Drake aka "Big Zee" is a part of the 2012 Zamzows Tee Dog Team! Sire Mountain’s Top Wooden Nickel MH x Live Wires Kasey. 8 FC AFC and 3 MH in pedigree. Hips "Good" Cerf "Clear" EIC "Clear" and CNM "Clear". Drake is a calm, relaxed family dog who loves attention. Get him out in the field and he is all business! Exceptional marker, runs blinds with absolute intensity. This is the dog you want in your pedigree!! 

Email or call with questions.

Willie Alderson
208-991-8543

[email protected]


----------

